
Is Google Colab the future for reproducible research? - firedup
Colab and similar products can help with the reproducibility of code and more importantly the code underlying academic results. These free resources not only make code transparency easier, from here forward, it makes unpublished Python code highly suspect. There are no limitations to sharing code and data anymore and no limitation in accessing this code, the data and the necessary processing power to analyse the results.
======
firedup
from medium - [https://medium.com/@firmai/google-colab-for-reproducible-
res...](https://medium.com/@firmai/google-colab-for-reproducible-research-
webapps-and-data-science-fb1beec30304)

